# BIT OF HELP



## MOTOSPORT (5 mo ago)

Very new and found this pic on the site. Would love to make this and I have a router mill. Can anybody give me more details about bits needed for this project. I have five by five blanks.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Craftsman used to make a router crafter and this is how many folks have done what you see in that photo (that might even be the same device). There are variations of this, some DIY.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

About two years ago, I found one in a local pawn shop. The guy didn't even know what it was. I bought it for $15.00. This was the FIRST tool I had as a child, and it, along with a small Craftsman router began my journey into the world of hand crafting and shop tools. So when I saw this one, I bought it purely for nostalgia. Given the rather primitive nature of the device, it works VERY well!

I now have a CNC router table and I am (or at least WAS) working on a rotary attachment for it (along with a thousand other unfinished projects  ). When it is done, the gantry motor will drive the rotary device, and the router will run along the length of the gantry tube, with the router raising and lowering the router as normal. I expect the same results,but with computer precision.

Joe

.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum @MOTOSPORT 

Corebox and roundover bits are my guess.

Our local Mens Shed has one sitting on a cupboard ,not being used.......


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @MOTOSPORT


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

HI, and welcome. I searched the Web for one of these, including Youtube. No luck. I syspect you could make this, but I'm not sure my skill level is sufficient to get the precision needed. It is really just a router ski, with a method of holding a workpiece so you can rotate it, and a height adjustment of some sort. Probably requiresa plunge base. Wish I could help more, but I think these are pretty much hen's teeth. If you did turning, you could do most all of it, then use a router ski and a small cove bit to cut the vertical slots. But you'd want to measure and mark the location with great precision.


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi @MOTOSPORT ,
I have shown the relevant bits for the cuts, on your photo. Agree with James on core box bit, but the plunge beading bit will make the other cut in one operation. It is sometimes difficult to align a second cut precisely with the first, especially after a bit change.
1. Probably not worth making the router lathe if you can find one. I have had mine over 40 yrs (Vermont American), they cannot be worth much by now.
2. The longitudinal grooves (flutes) are made using an indexing function in the headstock, to get the desired number of flutes around the diameter.
3. I have marked a pipe clamp. There are two of these, to set the start and stop of longitudinal (axial) cuts, for reproducibility. If you decide to make your own, remember to include something of that ilk.
4. It is entirely possible to turn a cylinder from square-section blanks, but that does not mean you should do so on the router lathe. Remember you are pulverizing the unwanted wood, the width of whatever router bit you are using, at a time. At a minimum, try to make the square section into an octagonal section on the table saw. Unless you like to watch paint dry. Better yet, turn the blank to a cylinder on a lathe, or have someone do it for you.
5. The guide tubes flex a bit, so not suitable for heavy routers (3+ HP). The middle of your spindle will land up thinner than the ends.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

This is it..









SEARS CRAFTSMAN ROUTER CRAFTER OWNERS MANUAL 720.25250 25250 | eBay


The manual is in good condition and covers models 720.25250.



www.ebay.com.au


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

The manual was posted here many years back, found in search, but the link appears to be broken. I vaguely remember that there was some issue with the manuals when the forum platform changed. https://www.routerforums.com/attach...402276/?hash=76bcd911550c2194d82e02757c50ca9e
Anyway, here it is. The manual came free with the machine, I resent somebody trying to sell it now.


----------



## vagem55 (Feb 28, 2014)

Here you go.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

I've got a standard router crafter and one I've converted to 8'.


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks impressive, Jack. Have you tried it out yet?


----------



## bob vaughan (2 mo ago)

MOTOSPORT said:


> View attachment 402239
> 
> Very new and found this pic on the site. Would love to make this and I have a router mill. Can anybody give me more details about bits needed for this project. I have five by five blanks.


Those long grooves were made by standard panel bits that were common back in the days of metal bodied routers.


----------

